# I'm rewatching 'The West Wing'



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Since we're in the doldrums of the TV season, I decided to pull out my DVD collection of the series. I was catching it on A&E a while back, but they kept using the screen as a billboard. I saw the set on eBay and bought it.

I really like the writing and the characters. They put out some little gems over the course of the series, well done enough to revisit. They were several interesting story arcs as well, including the one with Zoey's kidnapping.

Great viewing while waiting out a slow moving tropical storm.

ETA: I really miss Ainsley Hayes in the later years.


----------



## cnest (Feb 16, 2011)

RGM1138 said:


> Since we're in the doldrums of the TV season, I decided to pull out my DVD collection of the series. I was catching it on A&E a while back, but they kept using the screen as a billboard. I saw the set on eBay and bought it.
> 
> I really like the writing and the characters. They put out some little gems over the course of the series, well done enough to revisit. They were several interesting story arcs as well, including the one with Zoe's kidnapping.
> 
> Great viewing while waiting out a slow moving tropical storm.


My wife and I are doing the same thing. We're in season five right now. It's gotten a little harder to keep watching as there is a definite quality drop after Sorkin left. Still a great show, just not the same as the first half of the series.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Never saw it, but wanted to. Can't find it on streaming anywhere, though.


----------



## cnest (Feb 16, 2011)

It's not streaming, but it is on iTunes: http://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/the-west-wing-season-1/id203756105


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Yeah, but it's really hard to justify spending $50 for a TV show I never watched, sight unseen.

(As an aside, it's significantly cheaper at Amazon. $16 in SD, $35 in HD, vs $40/$50 in iTunes. If I weren't such an HD snob, I might consider $16 to get it, but if I'm going to own it, rather than rent it, I want the HD version).


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

One of the great joys of getting my TiVo was that I could finally watch The West Wing without waiting for the VCR to finish recording it first.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The complete series DVD set is today's Gold Box deal at $99.49. Just sayin'.


----------



## Greenwing (Dec 21, 2001)

I rewatched the entire series last summer...Was a great show...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I looked for the show on Netflix but they only had the DVDs, but that would be a PITA. I thought about paid streaming too, but the cost for one season was almost 2/3 of what I paid for the whole series. Plus, by having the set, I can jump around as much as I want.

Winning!


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Ereth said:


> Yeah, but it's really hard to justify spending $50 for a TV show I never watched, sight unseen.


And that's just for the first season!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just watched the entire series again earlier this year.

The seasons written by Sorkin are simply some of the best writing on TV - ever.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I've watched it multiple times now via Bravo reruns. I eventually cancelled the SP for it. But the show is still awesome.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Yes, fabulous show. In my top 20 for sure.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

What a coincidence, I started rewatching last night!

Ug, when does Moira Kelly's character leave?


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

murgatroyd said:


> One of the great joys of getting my TiVo was that I could finally watch The West Wing without waiting for the VCR to finish recording it first.


me too. I would get home from work half way through and would start watching from the begging


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TheMerk said:


> Ug, when does Moira Kelly's character leave?





Spoiler



She is only in the first season.


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

One of my favorite shows ever. "Mr Willis of Ohio" Season 1 I believe, is my favorite episode of television ever. Without a doubt.

We got the dvd set a few years ago at Sams Club for $75.00.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Hmmm, this thread is not where I left it. I didn't think it belonged here in this forum, but I'm fine with it.

Anyway, It would be hard to pick a single, favorite ep but 'Commencement' the one with Zoey's abduction, ranks right near the top.

Just in case:



Spoiler



It starts out as a 'normal' work day, but by the end, the tension ramps up quite nicely. Great use of steadicam, flash editing, excellent music choice, ('Angel' by Massive Attack), and Taye Diggs is very good as a Secret Service agent. Great stuff.


'Twenty Five' was a great follow up. I would also put 'Indians in The Lobby' and 'In Excelsis Deo' in my most watchable list.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> Hmmm, this thread is not where I left it. I didn't think it belonged here in this forum, but I'm fine with it.


It probably got moved because it's about a TV Show, and this is the TV Show forum.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

This thread was the impetus to finally watch The West Wing. Three episodes in and enjoying it so far. :up:


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

laria said:


> It probably got moved because it's about a TV Show, and this is the TV Show forum.


True, true. But, we discuss 'What are you streaming on Netflix?' in Happy Hour. So, I sorta figured that this was in that same vein. I guess my logic was flawed.

But, hey, I'm just happy that the mods didn't remove it completely.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Once in a while, I find myself wishing there would be a tv show somewhere of this quality again. Love, love, love it! This thread has provoked me to dig it out of my "archives" and watch it. Again.

FWIW, this is the show that made me fall in love (in a woman to woman, heterosexual way) with M.L.P.
.... still can not get into Weeds however, and really can not figure out why.
She was fantastic in TWW. (Everyone was!)


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TheMerk said:


> What a coincidence, I started rewatching last night!
> 
> Ug, when does Moira Kelly's character leave?


You mean, when does she take the train to Mandyville?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I'm going to rewatch starting in February. You should hold off so I'll have someone to kibitz with.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Why the wait Robin?


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Ereth,
Do you mess with BT?
If not, maybe this would be an impetus to start.

Jill


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

because I'll have a baby attached to the boob 24/7 ;-)


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Robin said:


> because I'll have a baby attached to the boob 24/7 ;-)


I see -
great plan then!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

gotta bring the kid up right. With my oldest it was The OC and charmed!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I keep intending to go back and watch this series. I think I've made it through season 1 once, but that's about as far as I've gone. I really like all of the other Sorkin/Schlamme shows that I've seen, and I love "The American President" which helped to inspire West Wing.

I would have probably bit at the $99 price had I seen it in time.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I keep intending to go back and watch this series. I think I've made it through season 1 once, but that's about as far as I've gone. I really like all of the other Sorkin/Schlamme shows that I've seen, and I love "The American President" which helped to inspire West Wing.
> 
> I would have probably bit at the $99 price had I seen it in time.


The funny thing was, loving _The American President_ put me off TWW a little bit, because of the casting collision. But after I finally plunged in, I loved it.

P.S. to the newbies -- beware of spoilers, but you may want to know about The West Wing Episode Guide.

P.P.S. I want to pull out my DVDs and re-watch some of my favorite episodes now -- including Season Four's "Life on Mars".


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

This is one of those shows that when it originally aired I couldn't see what all the hoopla was about. Then it was on about 2 years ago (I guess Bravo) straight through 2 eps per week. Couldn't wait to watch this once I got hooked. Same thing with Breaking Bad (thankfully still on the air) and Lost, which I didn't get in to until the finale aired.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't think that we got into it on network tv until season 4 or 5. We watched the earlier seasons straight through when they started airing on Bravo. I think they were on 4 days a week then (M-Th), so it didn't take us long to get through them, and we could pick up the next network season.


----------



## claire_d (May 15, 2007)

Just gotta slug your way through Season Five. That was rough except for "The Supremes" which is one of my favs!

Six and Seven are good again, although nothing really matches 1-4.

Such a great show!!!!!!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You guys watching the reruns were watching hacked up episodes.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

mattack said:


> You guys watching the reruns were watching hacked up episodes.


Another reason I bought the box set.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Play close attention and tell me what is Donna's religion.

You're wrong.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

netringer said:


> Play close attention and tell me what is Donna's religion.
> 
> You're wrong.


Canadian?


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never watched this. I'm gonna put this on my to do list. Probably won't start until Christmas break for the networks.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I just watched 'Evidence of Things Not Seen' again. I'd forgotten how good that ep was. All I could remember was the egg.

I didn't remember:



Spoiler



about the shooting or Debbie Fiderer flashing that wad of cash, and Charlie crashing through the door of the oval. Great stuff. And Chandler Bing put in a nice turn as a prospective employee.

Ref: Chandler Bing - oh, hell, if you don't know who he is, you haven't seen a TV or a magazine for 20 years. 



I'm glad that I bought the DVD set.

Bob


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

One of my favorite exchanges is between Sam Seaborn, a temp, and Ainsley hayes, where Sam is accused of objectifying women by the Temp and Ainsley said it's ok for a little objectifying now and then. Some great dialogue there.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> One of my favorite exchanges is between Sam Seaborn, a temp, and Ainsley hayes, where Sam is accused of objectifying women by the Temp and Ainsley said it's ok for a little objectifying now and then. Some great dialogue there.


DialogRSorkin.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I grabbed Season 1 today. Looking through the episode titles there are some great ones in there. I'm looking forward to watching them.

tk


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I have the first 4 or 5 seasons on DVD I'd be willing to lend out if people don't want to buy it... just pay round trip shipping. If you're interested, due to being prevent being scammed, I kinda have to know you pretty well here on TCF.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Robin said:


> because I'll have a baby attached to the boob 24/7 ;-)


Congrats!!

I rewatched TWW when I was pregnant and now I kind of wish I'd waited.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

jilter said:


> Ereth,
> Do you mess with BT?
> If not, maybe this would be an impetus to start.
> 
> Jill


As someone who has had his own creative work stolen without recompense, I try very hard to avoid doing the same to others. I can make an exception if, say, my power was out and I didn't record an individual episode of a series I normally record, but I entire seasons of shows are beyond that, and I don't like to do it. Especially if it's as good as everyone claims.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I just watched the story arc that started with C.J. getting a Secret Service agent and continuing through 'Posse Comitatus.' Great stuff.



Spoiler



You can see how Agent Donovan's situation will end coming a mile away. But, it's still a shock when it happens. Also enjoyed all of the back and forth in the SitRoom, especially between Leo and Adm. Fitzwallace, discussing the Shareef problem.

And, the beginnings of the Debbie Fiderer era.



BTW, if you've never seen these eps, do _not_ listen to the commentary track first. They give away a lot.


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

I have said here before, but TWW is number 1 in my greatest television series ever category and I don't think anything will ever unseat it. Arrested Development is a very, very close 2nd. I'm a sucker for all the gotcha episodes, like Posse Comitatus and Two Cathedrals. There is one about the downed pilot that is an okay episode, but there is an exchange between Leo and Josh in this one that still cracks me up when I think about. I got the box set for Christmas a few years ago and it will never leave my house.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I've rewatched the first 8 or so episodes in the last week. I'm reminded what an incredible show this was. It was also funny to see that Sam's call girl friend is Lisa Edelstein, who now plays Dr. Cruddy on House. 

Tk


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

pendragn said:


> I've rewatched the first 8 or so episodes in the last week. I'm reminded what an incredible show this was. It was also funny to see that Sam's call girl friend is Lisa Edelstein, who now plays Dr. Cruddy on House.
> 
> Tk


She was also Bobbie Bernstein in Sports Night (Dan had a one-night stand with her, which he forgot about).


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm about half way through season 3 and one thing I've noticed is that they sure say, "yeah" or "yah" a lot. You could make a drinking game of it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The Spud said:


> I'm about half way through season 3 and one thing I've noticed is that they sure say, "yeah" or "yah" a lot. You could make a drinking game of it.


"Not for nothing."

And someday somebody has to tell what that means.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The Spud said:


> I'm about half way through season 3 and one thing I've noticed is that they sure say, "yeah" or "yah" a lot. You could make a drinking game of it.


They also say "and" and "the" a lot. Nothing to see here.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

The Spud said:


> I'm about half way through season 3 and one thing I've noticed is that they sure say, "yeah" or "yah" a lot. You could make a drinking game of it.


Also "OK" Look for many couplings of Yeah and OK


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

"The thing"

Another one.

Edit to add, here is a funny page on the "thing".

http://b4a.healthyinterest.net/extras/thing/index.html


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> I just watched the story arc that started with C.J. getting a Secret Service agent and continuing through 'Posse Comitatus.' Great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the middle of another go-through of the series, and boy, did Mark Harmon do a great job in his role--the nuances are at the top and his performance Emmy-worthy. Likewise with Lily Tomlin--even just the passing of a pen to the president becomes an artistic exercise that I pause and repeat.

But it ain't no "Two and a Half Men."


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

My wife and I re-watch the entire series every other summer.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Still one of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

In re-watching the series now, I'm at the beginning of Season 5. We've just had discussions with the North Koreans go nowhere ("Han"), and this evening we've had an extended government shutdown ("Shutdown").* I'm glad that this is all fiction.

* The latter episode with the great scene of Pres. Bartlet, flanked by his Secret Service agents and limos, walking the Mall to the Speaker of the House's office, only to be kept waiting in the hallway, sitting up ramrod straight, until finally walking out. And with the great return of Abbey Bartlet to the White House, asking, after she strides determinately through the West Wing and into the War Room full with the senior staff, "What the hell have you all been doing while I've been gone?"


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've always loved Stockard Channing. She was fantastic on the West Wing.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I've always loved Stockard Channing. She was fantastic on the West Wing.


The true acting magic between her and Martin Sheen is a marvel to behold. I would love to see them together in a full stage play. "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?"?


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Cue 2mins of Bartlet jacket-flipping:


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Saturn_V said:


> Cue 2mins of Bartlet jacket-flipping:


Apparently, due to a physical limitation of Martin Sheen's.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

C.J. sitting on a White House bench, then joined by Big Bird, them each staring at the other. 










Abbey Bartlet giving a shot to Elmo (who asks, "Hey, wasn't your medical license revoked?").


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We need to rewatch this again! Love it! My wife and frequently reference various episodes!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Never saw it but getting ready to buy the 45 DVD set from Amazon to watch.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

brianric said:


> Never saw it but getting ready to buy the 45 DVD set from Amazon to watch.


If you like it, you might also want to watch The Newsroom (also by Sorkin). In my wife's and my opinion, these were the two best shows ever (well, except for Game of Thrones of course  ).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ADG said:


> If you like it, you might also want to watch The Newsroom (also by Sorkin). In my wife's and my opinion, these were the two best shows ever (well, except for Game of Thrones of course  ).


I would add Sports Night to that list (also by Sorkin). Three of our (my wife and I) all-time favorite shows!

I'd rate them:

1 The West Wing (7 seasons)
2 Sports Night (2 seasons)
3 The Newsroom (3 seasons)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I also enjoyed the short-lived _Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip_.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

It's still on netflix so of course I started yet another re-watch. I think this is my 4th or 5th time through it.
The show is 20 ish years old and still holds up.
I just watched the episode in season one where Bartlett goes off on Zoe about the nightmare scenario her kidnapping would be.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

My daughter rewatches this show on Netflix constantly. And she never even saw the original airing (too young)! My wife can't watch it at all anymore given our current political situation. I'd love to rewatch but I don't have enough time to watch the new stuff I want to see!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I must say, the one thing that annoys me in re-watching the series: I have the series on DVD, and watching the episodes a couple at a time and day after day, the opening theme music gets_ very_ tiring, even when one tries to skip the opening montage. And even though I am a great fan of the show's music.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> I must say, the one thing that annoys me in re-watching the series: I have the series on DVD, and watching the episodes a couple at a time and day after day, the opening theme music gets_ very_ tiring, even when one tries to skip the opening montage. And even though I am a great fan of the show's music.


That's why I watch it on Netflix, on my PC. I've mastered the art of poking the slider bar with the mouse exactly at the correct point to skip past the intro as soon as the music starts.

(No, that's not why I watch it on Netflix on my PC. I find it's a great background show on the second monitor while I'm doing other things. But I have mastered the art of skipping the intro, and when watching episodes back to back to back, it's kinda odd how annoying that music does get).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

“House of Cards" on Netflix has a convenient “Skip Intro” button, although I like that intro.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just finished watching a Season 6 episode, "A Good Day." Sweet and touching--a return to Season 2, but with some added depth of time. Among the moments:

-- White House NSA advisor Kate Harper stopping an increasing escalation between Canadian and U.S. geese hunters on the Montana-Canada border (the phrase "invasion of Canada" gets mentioned, with a gung-ho U.S. military official producing a plan), by ending the hunting season a week early and threatening to revoke hunting licenses if any shots are fired.

-- A visiting group of teenagers get ducked by the major White House officials until they finally corner Toby Ziegler, when he stops by on a seconds-long mandatory courtesy call, and start convincing him that the voting age should be lowered; he mentions one of the young ringleaders to the president, and the president then calls on the young man at a press conference, where the young man questions the president on the voting-age issue, with the president noting the merit of the consideration, to the young man's beaming.

-- The president walking down the hall, with a cane, his 7 years of service and his MS showing.

-- The Speaker of the House playing procedural games and dickering with the timing of the vote on an important issue until members of the other party, who will assure the bill's passage, are out-of-town; in the meanwhile, they've snuck back to Congress and camped out in an office overnight, striding towards the House chamber the next morning, past the astonished face of the Speaker, once the vote has been called and can't be retracted. As part of this, one of the Congressmen (Matt Santos, played by Jimmy Smits) taking another, who is undecided, aside, to discuss the issues in the most democracy-based of ways. Fantastic lighting in the final shot in the scene, bathing the idealistic Santos in light, in the darker room. Something straight out of a Frank Capra movie/"Mr. Smith Goes to Washington."

I got the same sense of pride in humanity in watching this episode as I did in so many of the earlier episodes of the series. 
​


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

@Mikeguy -- when you use that font/color, it's hard for people using the 'dark' theme to read your posts..


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Hank said:


> @Mikeguy -- when you use that font/color, it's hard for people using the 'dark' theme to read your posts..
> 
> View attachment 39522


Thanks, it wasn't me, I swear--I'm just using the regular default settings!  (Having said that, this sometimes has happened before, from what people have told me--perhaps when I've edited a post (I'm still not sure)?)

Update: Thanks again, Hank. After chatting and experimenting with you and others in the Post Testing Area, I now see what the system is doing and what I can do to avoid it.  Am implementing.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

This is my go to comfort show. I like it till about season 6 and there were some bumps and some really good moves, but man I can watch season 1-5 over and over. It's the watch in the kitchen while eating dinner or doing work from home or just background while I do housework - then it's also the sit down, watch and ignore housework show!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

betts4 said:


> This is my go to comfort show. I like it till about season 6 and there were some bumps and some really good moves, but man I can watch season 1-5 over and over. It's the watch in the kitchen while eating dinner or doing work from home or just background while I do housework - then it's also the sit down, watch and ignore housework show!


I know that Seasons 6 and 7 were different from the other seasons, but I just finished the last episode of Season 6, the Democratic National Party's nominating convention in which Matt Santos gets selected as its presidential candidate (along with Leo McGarry as vp), and the writing, acting, direction, editing, and cinematography is as good as anything that TWW ever has done. Even though I've watched this episode a bunch of times before, it was as tense and suspenseful as it was the first time, and a match for the real-life U.S. presidential election coverage the evening and morning of Nov. 8-9, 2016.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

I am watching West Wing for the first time... I am almost through the first season...

I keep hearing people say that it is there all time favorite series (right up there with Game of Thrones)... I like it, but I am not sure it's one of the best series I have ever seen (at least not yet, with only one season almost under my belt)...

Enjoying it so far though!


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I heard on a podcast today that during the Vietnam War, Dow Chemical was sending speakers to college campuses to try and change their image, so they could recruit chemists post graduation. The protests at these speaking engagements were getting so big that some of the speakers would pack a sandwich in their briefcase, to ensure they wouldn’t go hungry if the auditorium got shutdown and sealed off.

That made me think of the episode where Tobey is speaking about the administration’s stance on something (the World Bank?) My recollection is that Tobey pulled a newspaper out of his briefcase to read when the crowd got rowdy.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I am watching the Season 7 episode in which Senator Vinick and Congressman Santos have a presidential debate, filling almost the entire episode and filmed/presented live (twice--once for the East Coast feed, and once for the West). I swear that I am learning more about the issues (from all angles) watching this than I have learned from real-life presidential debates.

And kudos to Allan Alda and Jimmy Smits for being able to pull it off--along with Forrest Sawyer, as the debate moderator. Perhaps that's why I am learning: the actors and the characters (on both sides) are so inherently appealing, compared to alternatives.

edit: The candidates are discussing, now, the use of alternative energy, and Sen. Vinick just attested that nuclear power is completely safe. I wonder what will happen next . . . .  *

* A spooky, similar but unintentional plot happening: Leo McGarry, running as Matt Santos' VP candidate a few episodes earlier, stating that the only way he could get out of that role would be by having a heart attack.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> I am watching West Wing for the first time... I am almost through the first season...
> 
> I keep hearing people say that it is there all time favorite series (right up there with Game of Thrones)... I like it, but I am not sure it's one of the best series I have ever seen (at least not yet, with only one season almost under my belt)...
> 
> Enjoying it so far though!


IMO, it gets better and better over time, as the relationships get deeper. Just wait until Abbey Bartlet (Stockard Channing) joins the scene.


----------



## crcraig41us (Apr 7, 2007)

MikeekiM said:


> I am watching West Wing for the first time... I am almost through the first season...
> 
> I keep hearing people say that it is there all time favorite series (right up there with Game of Thrones)... I like it, but I am not sure it's one of the best series I have ever seen (at least not yet, with only one season almost under my belt)...
> 
> Enjoying it so far though!


Keep watching. IMO the 2nd season was the creative peak of the show (side note: isn't this basically true of most shows, and most bands as well?). The two-part "In the Shadow of Two Gunmen" and the last 5 episodes (don't want to give away too much) are stellar, but just about every episode that season was at least very good.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I am watching the Season 7 episode in which Senator Vinick and Congressman Santos have a presidential debate


Performed live twice for the time zones. Reportedly Alan Alda was on fire the first time, clearly "won" the debate and toned it down just a bit for the second pass. I have that West Coast version in my collection and have always meant to track down the first one.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

crcraig41us said:


> Keep watching. IMO the 2nd season was the creative peak of the show (side note: isn't this basically true of most shows, and most bands as well?). The two-part "In the Shadow of Two Gunmen" and the last 5 episodes (don't want to give away too much) are stellar, but just about every episode that season was at least very good.


I don't think that's true at all. There's a reason the term "sophomore slump" exists.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

And now you can rewatch "Hartsfield's Landing", S3E15.

The West Wing: Original Cast to Reunite for Staged Version of Season 3 Episode

The special, directed and executive produced by Thomas Schlamme, will feature a theatrically staged presentation of the "Hartsfield's Landing" episode from the show's third season. Rob Lowe, Dulé Hill, Allison Janney, Janel Moloney, Richard Schiff, Bradley Whitford and Martin Sheen will all reprise their roles from the series and Michelle Obama will deliver a message along with it.

"Tommy and I are incredibly excited to be getting _The West Wing_ cast back together for this staged reading and to support When We All Vote in their efforts to get all of us involved in this election," Sorkin said in a statement.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Who's covering for Leo McGarry?


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I just started watching this weekend for the first time.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> I just started watching this weekend for the first time.


I envy you. One of my top five shows of all time. I'd love to watch it again for the first time.

I also was late to the dance. Never watched it during its original run. Started about three years ago on Netflix. Took me a while to watch it (I'm a slow binger), but it was amazing. Cast, writing, everything. Just superb.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I envy you. One of my top five shows of all time. I'd love to watch it again for the first time.
> 
> I also was late to the dance. Never watched it during its original run. Started about three years ago on Netflix. Took me a while to watch it (I'm a slow binger), but it was amazing. Cast, writing, everything. Just superb.


I agree... This was a great ride! Enjoy!


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I envy you. One of my top five shows of all time. I'd love to watch it again for the first time.
> 
> I also was late to the dance. Never watched it during its original run. Started about three years ago on Netflix. Took me a while to watch it (I'm a slow binger), but it was amazing. Cast, writing, everything. Just superb.


I'm on S2E7 and I just started on Saturday, so I'm enjoying it.

Crazy to remember that seasons had like 23 episodes back in the day. I had sort of forgotten all about that.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

astrohip said:


> I envy you. One of my top five shows of all time. I'd love to watch it again for the first time.
> 
> I also was late to the dance. Never watched it during its original run. Started about three years ago on Netflix. Took me a while to watch it (I'm a slow binger), but it was amazing. Cast, writing, everything. Just superb.


I don't know if I'd put a number to it, but it is one of my all time favorite series. Like you I didn't watch it when it was originally shown but enjoyed watching one or two episodes every night for a while.

Any one who enjoyed this should be sure to search out Aaron Sorkin's other shows. They are all equally great. His other TV series are Sports Night, Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip and The Newsroom. They all feature great dialog, great characters, spot on casting and very realistic depiction of the workplace being portrayed.

You might want to check out his movies too. They are good too.


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I'm on S2E7 and I just started on Saturday, so I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Crazy to remember that seasons had like 23 episodes back in the day. I had sort of forgotten all about that.


Some shows in the '60s and '70s had 30+ episodes per season. I noticed that and thought it was funny while watching reruns on an OTA sub channel.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

dwatt said:


> Some shows in the '60s and '70s had 30+ episodes per season. I noticed that and thought it was funny while watching reruns on an OTA some channel.


Speaking as one of the elder members of this group I can tell you that it used to be 39 new episodes and 13 Summer re-runs. 9 months new, 3 months reruns, standard. How times have changed. sigh


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

bobfrank said:


> How times have changed. sigh


I actually like it much better the way it is now. I have many more options to choose from, and they can get in tell a solid story and get out. For me this is much better than just seeing "the continuing adventures of these 3 guys" year round for years on end.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I envy you. One of my top five shows of all time ...


Out of curiosity, what are the other four shows?


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

zordude said:


> I actually like it much better the way it is now. I have many more options to choose from, and they can get in tell a solid story and get out. For me this is much better than just seeing "the continuing adventures of these 3 guys" year round for years on end.


To each his own. But with Tivo you could save some shows for the 3 month Summer rerun season. Back then we had nothing but reruns of our favorite shows or reruns of shows we didn't want to watch in the first place.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

zordude said:


> ...For me this is much better than just seeing "the continuing adventures of these 3 guys" year round for years on end.


It's only now you realize the amount of "filler" they crammed into 24-episode seasons. Filler that did nothing to advance characters or recurring plots. There were no consequences and everything reset to status quo when the credits rolled.

I love TWW, but even I wish I condense these seasons to half the size.



bobfrank said:


> ...search out Aaron Sorkin's other shows. They are all equally great. His other TV series are Sports Night, Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip and The Newsroom. They all feature great dialog, great characters, spot on casting and very realistic depiction of the workplace being portrayed.


I wish The Newsroom was still around, but more for it's commentary than the actors and the writing.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Saturn_V said:


> I wish The Newsroom was still around, but more for it's commentary than the actors and the writing.





Spoiler: Newsroom Teaser - Caution, Language


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Out of curiosity, what are the other four shows?


I was being somewhat anecdotal. It's a "Top Five" kinda show, not actually on some Top Five list I've written up.

Having said that... dramas only, no comedies, only last 20-30 years, and NO particular order:

West Wing
Breaking Bad
Lost
Game of Thrones
The Wire

Dang close contenders: The Sopranos, Mad Men. I know some were unhappy with the last season or two of GoT, but overall it was incredible. Name another show that lit up the zeitgeist like GoT in the past ten years.

I'm going to be really upset with myself when I realize I've forgotten some must-see TV series.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I was being somewhat anecdotal. It's a "Top Five" kinda show, not actually on some Top Five list I've written up.
> 
> Having said that... dramas only, no comedies, only last 20-30 years, and NO particular order:
> 
> ...


Those are all great shows! The West Wing is the only one on your list I haven't seen. I've been wanting to binge it for years now, but 154 hour long episodes is just an insane commitment. Plus, Sorkin shows are hardly passive viewing. They require more brain power than just about any show I can think of.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Those are all great shows! The West Wing is the only one on your list I haven't seen. I've been wanting to binge it for years now, but 154 hour long episodes is just an insane commitment. Plus, Sorkin shows are hardly passive viewing. They require more brain power than just about any show I can think of.


True words and all... it's not "watch it in the background" kinda TV.

I went back and looked at my viewing history on Netflix. It took me a while to watch all 154 episodes. I started in Nov 2016, finished August 2018.

Take your time, it's worth it!


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

gweempose said:


> Those are all great shows! The West Wing is the only one on your list I haven't seen. I've been wanting to binge it for years now, but 154 hour long episodes is just an insane commitment. Plus, Sorkin shows are hardly passive viewing. They require more brain power than just about any show I can think of.


Think about it they way they say to eat an elephant ... one bite at a time.

One episode per night and you've got it done in 6 months.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

astrohip said:


> True words and all... it's not "watch it in the background" kinda TV.
> 
> I went back and looked at my viewing history on Netflix. It took me a while to watch all 154 episodes. I started in Nov 2016, finished August 2018.
> 
> Take your time, it's worth it!


Same here. We binged Gilmore Girls one summer which is about the same commitment. It was hard because we really did not want to watch other shows in the middle of it.
I do want to watch it some day though!


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> It's only now you realize the amount of "filler" they crammed into 24-episode seasons. Filler that did nothing to advance characters or recurring plots.


This insight is basically James Patterson's contribution to the arts. Get all that filler out and you are left with what's at the core of all fiction: nothing.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I have been told it does not hold up. That it is dated. It was my first binge years ago on DVDs thru the mail! I adored it. Those watching currently- do you think it is dated?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jilter said:


> I have been told it does not hold up. That it is dated. It was my first binge years ago on DVDs thru the mail! I adored it. Those watching currently- do you think it is dated?


It's dated in a way because it the government no longer functions in the way we see it in The West Wing. Things changed. For the worse. For the much much much worse.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jilter said:


> I have been told it does not hold up. That it is dated. It was my first binge years ago on DVDs thru the mail! I adored it. Those watching currently- do you think it is dated?


Absolutely not. I just rewatched the first episode last week, all this WW talk made me want to revisit it. I had forgotten that the bike accident ("the tree jumped in the way") was S1E1. And Lisa Edelstein "Your boss sure has a funny name... POTUS".

It was as fresh, as timely, as enjoyable as ever. If I hadn't just watched it a couple years ago, and if there wasn't so much on the To-Do List, I'd watch it again.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was rewatching it on Netflix and just finished back in January or so. IMO it is still a great show. There are few cringe moments (particularly in the first season) that give an eye roll or two, but they are not common. And I sort of feel like it was a case of a freshman show "trying too hard"... lots of shows have those moments in their first seasons.

I guess it really depends on what people mean by "dated".


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

jilter said:


> I have been told it does not hold up. That it is dated. It was my first binge years ago on DVDs thru the mail! I adored it. Those watching currently- do you think it is dated?


I don't find it dated at all.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

The only thing dated are some of the fashions and hairdos... But content wise, this show absolutely holds up in 2020 IMHO...


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I am writing in Josiah Bartlet on my ballot.
All three of them.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)




----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

I actually find in pretty sad that the same issues are still issues.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

RickyL said:


> I actually find in pretty sad that the same issues are still issues.


Yeah, we've been talking about it too long. Time to just get rid of that darn penny!

I know it sounds bad for the Lincoln folks, but can't we just stick him on the $5 bill or something?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

*A West Wing Special* - October 15 - HBO Max


> Cast members of the NBC series (including Martin Sheen, Rob Lowe, Dulé Hill, Allison Janney, Janel Moloney, Richard Schiff, and Bradley Whitford) reunite for a staged presentation of the season 3 episode "Hartsfield's Landing." Michelle Obama, Bill Clinton, Lin-Manuel Miranda, and The Avett Brothers will also contribute to the special, while Sterling K. Brown replaces the late John Spencer in the cast as Leo McGarry.


----------



## spear (Oct 11, 2006)

Sorkin and cast will be on "The Late Show" tonight (Friday, Oct 9):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314709080456470529


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

is it sacrilege to say that "Hartsfield's Landing" doesn't do it for me? And I'm a big block of cheese fan of TWW.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Trump going to the hospital prompted a discussion with our 12 year old about the special arrangements for the President. So we showed her the first couple episodes of season 2. (_Blue! Blue! Blue!_) Then my wife and I binged 3 more. I think we're going to end up rewatching (from S2) and getting HBOMAX for the reunion special.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Free trial expended. (for SouthPark and Raised by Wolves too)

It's pretty good. Even with all the voting PSAs inserted in the Act breaks. And they brought back most of the supporting cast too. I noticed one new thing that wasn't in the original Hartsfield's episode- and it was very clever. 

My favorite part was watching Martin Sheen and Richard Schiff together again. Those moments when they went "round and round" were my favs in TWW.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

A friend recommended *Homicide* to me a number of years back - we bought the box set and enjoyed the entire series.
I'm not usually one for Police shows, but what a great ensemble cast!
Agreed with *The Wire*, *Breaking Bad* and *the West Wing*.
We enjoyed *Babylon 5* as well - tho the annual battle for funding kicked it hard in the 4th season and savaged the 5th season.

Have not seen GoT or Lost ...



astrohip said:


> I was being somewhat anecdotal. It's a "Top Five" kinda show, not actually on some Top Five list I've written up.
> 
> Having said that... dramas only, no comedies, only last 20-30 years, and NO particular order:
> 
> ...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

thewebgal said:


> A friend recommended *Homicide* to me a number of years back - we bought the box set and enjoyed the entire series.
> I'm not usually one for Police shows, but what a great ensemble cast!


Homicide is another David Simon show (The Wire, et al). So it doesn't surprise me you have it on your list.

I need to watch it. I wonder if it's become dated?


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

You can now watch the West Wing Special for free:

Watch A West Wing Special to Benefit When We All Vote Free | HBO Max


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Ugh... I am rewatching the West Wing (on season 4 now) and just got a notice at the start of the episode from Netflix that it's going away on December 24th...

I like this show enough to drive several rewatches, so I know I probably want to "own" it so that I am not at the mercy of any single streaming service... If anyone sees a deal on Vudu or Apple TV on the complete series, please let me know...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

We just finished up S4 tonight and are dreading entering the Sorkin-less years. Curious to see if S5 is as big of a mess as I remember it being.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

It was certainly less memorable. My TWW Plex library doesn't go past Season 5.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

My Wife and I are watching this for the first time ever. We are big fans of Sports Night and The Newsroom and thought we would give this a try.
We are just finishing up season 3, and enjoying it so far. Even though it's leaving Netflix on 12/24, I believe it's moving to HBO Max on 12/25 so we can continue watching it there.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I'll chime in, my wife and I are watching for the first time and are absolutely LOVING it. We did watch Studio 60 On Sunset Strip & The Newsroom, but I've never been one to watch a show simply because of who's creatively involved, which is why we haven't seen Sports Night or until now, The West Wing.

Someone had suggested somewhere (maybe YouTube) that a West Wing revival would be neat with Rob Lowe as the President, and that Lowe is now about the same age that Martin Sheen was when the West Wing premiered. I'm mildly interested in the idea but it would be botched I'm sure. I just looked up Sheen: he's 80 years old now!

When it leaves Netflix, we have HBO Max, so we'll finish it there. We're about halfway through Season 2.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

gchance said:


> Someone had suggested somewhere (maybe YouTube) that a West Wing revival would be neat with Rob Lowe as the President, and that Lowe is now about the same age that Martin Sheen was when the West Wing premiered. I'm mildly interested in the idea but it would be botched I'm sure. I just looked up Sheen: he's 80 years old now!


They could have an 80 year old Sheen building Houses for Humanity or something like that..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gchance said:


> I'll chime in, my wife and I are watching for the first time and are absolutely LOVING it. We did watch Studio 60 On Sunset Strip & The Newsroom, but I've never been one to watch a show simply because of who's creatively involved, which is why we haven't seen Sports Night or until now, The West Wing.


Watch Sports Night. If you like the other stuff Sorkin did, you will like Sports Night. (Caution: starts out featuring a "laugh track" forced on the show by the studio. It gradually disappears over the first season as Sorkin & Schlamme start to ignore the studio.)


----------

